# New R Line Tattoo



## overb00st (Jul 30, 2010)

let me know what you guys think


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

think its pretty stupid:screwy:


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

bluesbrothers said:


> think its pretty stupid:screwy:


x2


----------



## Sammyscenepoints (Jul 28, 2008)

As long as you like it.


----------



## overb00st (Jul 30, 2010)

sk8too said:


> x2


your mad cause you drive a jetta bra


----------



## deletedo1m (Jul 10, 2007)

Sammyscenepoints said:


> As long as you like it.


This.


----------



## haYnGTi (Sep 19, 2005)

That is dedication.


----------



## sleepin gti (Jan 21, 2011)

im a fan of tattoos. as long as the person likes it, thats all that matters. :thumbup:


----------



## heimbachae (Apr 8, 2009)

how is it stupid? you only live once :beer:


----------



## Sammyscenepoints (Jul 28, 2008)

overb00st said:


> your mad cause you drive a jetta bra


If you like it, don't try to come up with reasons to justify it.
You posted in an open forum, people say what they think here.
:beer:


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

overb00st said:


> let me know what you guys think


so you asked what i thought. i told you and because i have a lowered jetta to haul my kids around im mad at you. weird how the world works.


----------



## Mr.Nobody (Dec 17, 2008)

I am a fan of tatto's and have a vw tattoo. That said the quality looks good but I really think you are going to regret the placement.


----------



## heartisall (Nov 14, 2010)

Mr.Nobody said:


> I am a fan of tatto's and have a vw tattoo. That said the quality looks good but I really think you are going to regret the placement.


THIS^


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

overb00st said:


> your mad cause you drive a jetta bra


When you grow up you'll understand


----------



## gti.fly.by (Aug 13, 2010)

I like it. I've always wanted to get the Audi rings across the base of my neck and the VW logo on my chest over my heart.


----------



## Sammyscenepoints (Jul 28, 2008)

gti.fly.by said:


> I like it. I've always wanted to get the Audi rings across the base of my neck and the VW logo on my chest over my heart.


If I were you I'd hold of and think long and hard about that.


----------



## gti.fly.by (Aug 13, 2010)

Sammyscenepoints said:


> If I were you I'd hold of and think long and hard about that.


Ah, wouldn't bother me any. I was born a proud free-thinkin' liberal freak. What other people think about me has never stopped me from being me!

Peace!


----------



## ToeBall (May 30, 2010)

Didn't they change the R logo?


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

ToeBall said:


> Didn't they change the R logo?


yes but he owns the MKIV which has the badge he got tat'd that new logo is for the new R's


----------



## 2011gtijim (Mar 31, 2011)

*I like it.*

Tattoos are an art form. Not everyone likes all forms of art. I personally believe that if I'm going to get a tattoo, it needs to mean something to me. All 11 of the ones that I have so far have a meaning to ME. That's all that matters. Looks good to me and I think the placement works. You can show it off when you want.


----------

